# Tree ID please



## sodfather (Mar 25, 2012)

Friends mom is cutting it down this summer and I was wondering what it is and is it worth saving some for lumber/turning?
[attachment=3431]


----------



## sodfather (Mar 25, 2012)

[attachment=3432]


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2012)

Madrone???


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sodfather where is tree growing? Washington?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2012)

If you turn it wet, I'd try going thin to finished form, and then let it go crazy… If it doesn't crack, it may twist into some pretty crazy shapes.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2012)

David-It is funy-you look at the tree and see bowls or? Me I see boards............


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> David-It is funy-you look at the tree and see bowls or? Me I see boards............



You mean like really thick boards that could be cut into circles for bowls?


----------



## sodfather (Mar 25, 2012)

heres a pic of the stump at ground...
[attachment=3444]

Mike1950---

Yes its growning in Vancouver, WA.

Im pretty sure Ill be able to take what ever i want so Im hoping to have bowls and wood for lumber. I mean u cant have too much wood can u?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2012)

I could be wrong but I do not think Euc grow in Washington- still Thinking Madrone. then again I would not know a Euc if it fell on me.  If you google madrone you will find the it is some nice wood-not cheap either. So either way you got some good wood.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2012)

Joe, there is what they call a banna belt down along the Columbia river near Vancouver that is warmer and drier. So it could be Euc.


----------



## sodfather (Mar 25, 2012)

Well you guys would know more than me on what it is...although when I look at the full size pics of the flower, to me they look like what was just posted. But guess either way Ill have some cool wood to play with.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 26, 2012)

If it's madrone, I'm not sure how much luck you'll have getting flat stock out of it. I've seen madrone described as the most unstable wood in North America, so I'd imagine drying it would be a nightmare. I've turned a little madrone and madrone burl, and it will do some crazy stuff when drying.... I'll try to find a photo of something I've turned from it. Most of the turners I know who use it frequently boil the roughouts which makes them fairly stable... I enjoy the movement and the textures the wood gets while drying naturally.

If you want to really have some fun, turn something quite thin(1/8" or less), and stick it in the microwave for short bursts on high power... You can hear the wood moving! Fanscinating stuff!


----------



## sodfather (Mar 26, 2012)

Hopefully I get some wood worth using...either way now I want to microwave my wood, thanks DKMD:wacko1:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 26, 2012)

sodfather said:


> Hopefully I get some wood worth using...either way now I want to microwave my wood, thanks DKMD:wacko1:



I can just see you when your wife comes home and asks "What's that smell?!" 


:wasntme:


----------



## DKMD (Mar 26, 2012)

I should have prefaced that microwave suggestion by explaining how understanding and cool my wife is… I WAAAAY over-married!


----------

